# Who says Christian women are prudes?



## LovelyNaps26 (Sep 17, 2010)

Uh so yeah... I stumbled on this site a few weeks ago.   Even though I'm still in the v-club I am a grown woman and felt that there were some things I should know to ask my future husband about sex beyond the very basics. 

I'm in a brand new baby relationship so I can only bookmark most of the stuff to discuss after I get engaged (to this person or whoever God has for me)and practice after marriage.  

Just in case you married women aren't aware of this site, you might find it quite informative and helpful to your marriage .

http://christiannymphos.org/


----------



## MVPMOM (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, thanks for this website.  I am a married christian lady and I found that it is best just to discover things as you go.  IMO don't have a "list" of things to ask your potential mate.  Once you guys get to the level of thinking about sex and being intimate, the right questions will come to you.  You should be able to discuss ANYTHING with the man you hope to marry.  But be sure to ask about his previous sexual experiences (not specific details) and diseases (get specifics here).  I hope this helps.  I am not sure what else you may need or want to know.  Feel free to ask me anything! HTH


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks mvpmom. i really appreciate that.


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the new relationship. It is a great idea to be prepared for the future.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 19, 2010)

I think the list of questions is cool it can actually help break the ice on issues and allow other topics to pop off..one thing leads to another..


----------



## awhyley (Sep 21, 2010)

@ the title of the website, but in all seriousness, it looks kind of informative.  Thanks for the link OP!


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 21, 2010)

wooooow it looks like it has a lot of info I find the title of it amusing too lol


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 21, 2010)

*Doesn't nymphos mean, "addicted to sex?" I don't like the name Nympho because names are powerful and do have a spiritual effect. That's why Israel was told by GOD to change his name to Israel and Paul's name was changed from Saul.

And you can't change the universal meaning or the English connotation of this word. Would any of us write 666 on our forehead and say we are changing the meaning? I hope not.

I went on the site but I saw some titles that looked very unholy. I KNOW for a fact one of the tabs is something God doesn't want. But let me come back and see what they say.*


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 21, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Uh so yeah... I stumbled on this site a few weeks ago.   Even though I'm still in the v-club I am a grown woman and felt that there were some things I should know to ask my future husband about sex beyond the very basics.
> 
> I'm in a brand new baby relationship so I can only bookmark most of the stuff to discuss after I get engaged (to this person or whoever God has for me)and practice after marriage.
> 
> ...


 

*Okay, I went to this site and I know that some of the stuff they are saying is right, is wrong. I hear the Holy Spirit saying, "Yes, it is wrong." That's when I clicked on the masturbation link. I had to quickly scan through it because I wanted to see what the owners of the website had to say. They are saying that it is a neutral activity and it isn't. I asked God about that himself and spoke, "Romans 12:1-2. " 

I see that they are trying to establish that sex within marriage is supposed to be fine, but some sexual acts are not acceptible. They need to correct this because it's leading people astray. Period.*


----------



## jwhitley6 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow...great website!  Thanks for sharing. I think it's great that women can dialog about these matters.  I read through a couple of the blogs and I like that not every woman agrees with every thing.  Sometime we need different perspectives in order to come to an understanding of what's right for us.    Chicacanella, perhaps you should post there as well.


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 21, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> Wow...great website! Thanks for sharing. I think it's great that women can dialog about these matters. I read through a couple of the blogs and I like that not every woman agrees with every thing. Sometime we need different perspectives in order to come to an understanding of what's right for us.  Chicacanella, perhaps you should post there as well.


 
*You know, I was thinking about doing that but I could hardly skim through a post to answer a question about masturabation because it was making me sick. I really want to tell the website owners that they are giving out bad information and I know God did not tell them masturbation is neutral because he told me it was a sin. So, it's so much more than just looking at scriptures and doing your own interpretation.*

*I had to go to God himself and ask him the questions I needed to know and he told me.*


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Sep 21, 2010)

chicacanella said:


> *You know, I was thinking about doing that but I could hardly skim through a post to answer a question about masturabation because it was making me sick. I really want to tell the website owners that they are giving out bad information and I know God did not tell them masturbation is neutral because he told me it was a sin. So, it's so much more than just looking at scriptures and doing your own interpretation.*
> 
> 
> *I had to go to God himself and ask him the questions I needed to know and he told me.*


 
I didn't click on the link b/c I thought they were discussing mutual masturbation (when a husband and wife are with one another in their marriage bed). I didn't want to read it b/c i need to keep my mind pure, which is hard enough some times 

the things that i did read, stuff about the fears of engaged women, seemed reassuring. overall, i thought i would put the site in the back of my mind until i get married because i have a HUGE learning curve when it comes to sex and i would like a space to learn about stuff without it being borderline pornographic. i want to please my husband one day and i liked that the women seemed encouraging and excited about that rather than writing off sex as a necessary chore. 

i don't know if masturbation is wrong if a husband and wife are separated for a few weeks and they call each other and talk...umm...special to each other to get their needs met from a distance. my pastor said masturbation, when one satisfies him or herself sexually outside of marriage or even within marriage b/c they don't feel like waiting for their partner to be in the mood is selfish. to be honest i don't know.  i just know i'm not allowed to do anything sexual until marriage and that includes masturbation or even reading some of the links on that website.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

Well...... here goes... 

Darling Ladies.... and to Precious 'OP' who started this thread. What I say here is not to offend any of you. I mean this sincerely. My comments are strictly about the website mentioned in this thread. The pronouns are in the general sense, and applied directly to those of the website, no one here. 

Therefore...

The website is *not* a Christian format. It's doesn't take much to see that it is not. Just because they've put the word 'Christian' on it, doesn't give it validity to be such. 

The 'Word of God' says clearly... Crystal Clear ... Beyond a Doubt... Without Fail...

"He leadeth me in the paths of Righteousness for His Namesake." (Psalm 23)

Jesus NEVER places His name upon something which leads to *un*righteousness. 

However, humans do.  Humans will place the Christian label on something quick, fast and in a heartbeat, and call it God, which is only to give license to what HUMANS want to do and not feel convicted about it. 

Which ties into exactly what this so-called Christian sexual website is about. 

It is what 'Humans' want to do, not God.      God is no where in this mess and it's a sad shame, that folks will not own up to it.       Humans have to stop putting God into areas where He is not.    This is dangerous!   

If people want to do something, then just DO IT but please  leave God out of it, because no matter how many Christian labels you give, it, it's not going to change the concept, it properties, it's plan to mislead man. 

As for this website: The title alone is beyond a clue. Why? 

What Woman of God would want to be named or in any association to be identified as a "Christian Nympho"?   There is no such thing.     A Godly woman is just that, a Godly woman, who has a name of honor and respect and that gives glory unto God, hence we have Proverbs 31, the 'Virtuous Woman'. 

We have Luke Chapter 1 when the Angel of the Lord, spoke to Mary,  "And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favoured, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women".   

The wife of Proverbs 31 and the Virgin Mary was God's woman and neither was known as a Christian Nympho, which is a title that does not aligned itself with God's woman.  A title which is demeaning and is  not liberating but a bondage to the world and it's opposition to God's order.

I don't care if the word 'nympho' has a root from Latin, Greek or Arabic, the immediate impression is inappropriate to be applied to a Godly Woman or to be identified with. 

The content of this website is no different than that of the world which gives license to some behaviours which even the world knows are unhealthy. And it has absolutely nothing to do with being a prude. It's just plain common sense. 

For example: The area which justifies and advocates anal sex and to top it off, 'Rimming'.   Are you kidding me ? ! ? And they 'label' this website Christian ? ! ? 

Please !   Even without the Christian label, this behaviour (anal rimming) is absolutely erroneously unhealthy and that is not an opinion.     It's a medical and hygenic fact.    And they have the nerve to try and white wash it by suggesting and encouraging that showering together beforehand lends to being acceptable by God.   They have a picture which introduces the subject of anal 'rimming' of a cat licking it's chops.  And they call this Christian ! ! !

Please read up on the tissues of the anal area.  They are extremely thin and susceptable to tears and bleeding which lends itself open to infections and diseases. And as for rimming? Has anyone heard of e-coli and other diseases which stem from fecal matter? A person can take as many baths as they want, but secretions (even in mynute form) still occur from the anal area, hence into ones mouth who is performing the act.  

If nothing else, this website is completely ignorant and has totally thrown caution and common sense to the wind. 

Anal sex has absolutely NOTHING to do with God!  Nothing!  This website is a counterfeit, a misleading, a vehicle of the enemy to infiltrate the wrongs of sex into the Body of Christ and to justify / validate  it by placing a Christian label on it. 

*Let me be clear!  *I have absolutely no issue with a husband and wife enjoying one another in the fullness thereof. The Marriage Bed is indeed undefiled as God's Word clearly says, but we have to be EXTREMELY careful about what we say is God, when indeed it is NOT God, but man's choices of behaviour.  What happens in the privacy of a married couples bed is indeed their business, however, no one, and I repeat *NO ONE *has the right to say certain behaviours are of God when clearly they are not. 

Stop putting God where He is not. 

*Listen: *  When God gives us something, it's of Him and by Him and it keeps us safe. What saddens me is that there are women who are unaware of the fact that God would not promote this website. It's a counterfeit. Just because it says, Christian, doesn't validate it as such. Doesn't God tell us to beware! Doesn't He tell us to seek those things which are holy and pleasing unto Him? 

I realize that there are many women who need advice when it comes to sex and they want very much to be not only sexually appealing but also pleasing and exciting to their husbands.  That there is *not* a sin.  

*ETA: * This is especially true with many women (Christian and non Christian) who have waited so long to be in a marriage, that they are fearful of not being a full pleasure to their husbands.  They have fears and insecurities which develop into a vunerability to be mislead. 

But the enemy (satan) knows this too, and he is well aware that a 'hungry bird' will swallow anything he feeds them. A lot of women are similar to a hungry baby bird, who are so vunerable to the enemy's preys and deceptions and misleadings.  

*ETA: * Hence they see a website such as this and think if's an answer from God, when so sadly it is not.  

Precious ones, the Word of God is clear: 

"In lucifer's fallen state, he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning.  These are counterfeits to the real thing. We are the geniune and when we become an early riser to command the morning and capture the day, we displace the devil." .... Isaiah 14:12

God DOES want sex in marriage to be pleasing and enjoyed by both the husband and wife.. fully. He truly does. When God's Word says, "...and Adam *knew* his wife", the word 'knew' tells it all.  Adam became 'one' with Eve and they became aware of one another wholely (Holy). This tells me that they had a healthy and most enjoyable sex life. Adam *'knew'* His wife and Eve in turn *'knew'* her husband...Adam.  Every part of one another, _...for they were both naked and not ashamed_  (Genesis 2:25)

How do I know that they were not 'anal'?   Read the Word and ask the Holy Spirit to show you. 

Ask the Holy Spirit to show you why this website is NOT Christian, but a counterfeit to the real thing. 

Jesus said, 'We are lead by Him into the paths of Righteousness for *His *namesake." As for this website, Jesus' Name (His signature) has been forged. 

Loved ones, be aware and don't let the labels fool you. If you disagree, that's your right, your entitlement. If you choose to follow this website it's surely your right to choose.    Just know that God is not there. He is not the author of confusion and that's exactly what this website is... total confusiona and misleading, simply justifying what *they* want to do; to promote what *they* feel and *not *what God has ordained. 

Love and blessings, 

With all of my heart, 

_Shimmie... _


-----------------------


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 22, 2010)

omg shimmie you are back ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))) please stay and dont go on hiatus anymore we miss your insight


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

blqlady said:


> omg shimmie you are back ((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))) please stay and dont go on hiatus anymore we miss your insight



Hi Precious Lady .    

I'm trying to get back, I really am.  I love you.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Shimmie. I saw the link but didn't click on it. That's disappointing. The little that I do know, I know there will be NO back door action for me.   From what I know the tissues are totally different (more thin) which leads to ripping.   Plus... uh... that's where our excrement passes through. That just doesn't seem right. 

In searching for a book that addressed questions to ask before engagement I came across "The Celebration of Sex" which seems to be a good solid book on sex  from a Christian author that I'll be able to read (like a week or a few days before my wedding... at least that is what a pastor recommended given the material).

I guess there are other sources for a Christian woman. Thanks.


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 22, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Precious Lady .
> 
> I'm trying to get back, I really am.  I love you.




love you to


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Thanks Shimmie. I saw the link but didn't click on it. That's disappointing. The little that I do know, I know there will be NO back door action for me.   From what I know the tissues are totally different (more thin) which leads to ripping.   Plus... uh... that's where our excrement passes through. That just doesn't seem right.
> 
> In searching for a book that addressed questions to ask before engagement I came across "The Celebration of Sex" which seems to be a good solid book on sex  from a Christian author that I'll be able to read (like a week or a few days before my wedding... at least that is what a pastor recommended given the material).
> 
> I guess there are other sources for a Christian woman. Thanks.



You are such a gracious lady.  I do, have done the same in many web searches, so I fully understand what happened with your web search.   

There are many, many Christian resourses on enjoying sex in Marriage and they are by no means prude.   

Here are some websites that have some information which may help.  

http://www.focusonthefamily.com/marriage.aspx

http://www.familylife.com/site/c.dnJHKLNnFoG/b.3204381/k.9630/Healthy_Marriage.htm

Romance and Sex:

http://www.familylife.com/site/c.dnJHKLNnFoG/b.3204877/k.97F0/Sexual_Intimacy.htm

http://www.familylife.com/site/c.dnJHKLNnFoG/b.3204891/k.CE26/Romance.htm

Here's a book that's not so boring  

*Sex Romance and the Glory of God *

http://www.shopfamilylife.com/sex-romance-the-glory-of-god.html

Just allow the Holy Spirit to lead you and He will.  And trust me, you will truly have fun with your new hubbie.  It's a promise from your Father God who loves you with all of His heart.

There's a lot more out there and truly not for 'prudes'  But they still give God His glory. 

Be happy precious one.  You're beautiful and you deserve all of God's best.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

blqlady said:


> love you to



Aaaaaaahhhh.   So sweet.     

God bless you....


----------



## Raqkie (Sep 22, 2010)

@chicacanella

How do you connect Romans 12:1-2 to masturbation being a sin? Not trying to cause an argument but I just dont see the connection.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 22, 2010)

^^I dont see how its a sin either. You are making yourself feel good. You are getting to know what you like. How is this ill affecting you or anyone else? Why is this such a bad thing?


----------



## sithembile (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't post here often but my conviction is that masturbation is a sin as, most likely, a masturbator is thinking impure or adulterous thoughts and we are exhorted to practice self control and not to satisfy the desires of our flesh. God provides is with husbands to fulfill those desires, we should not give the enemy a foothold into our minds.

As for the nymphos website, I'm not even clicking on it but Shimmie's post says it all.


----------



## Raqkie (Sep 22, 2010)

No argument about anyone's conviction. The way I understood chicacannela post was that Romans 12:1-2is the scripture she was using to prove masturbation was a sin. I read over those scriptures a couple of times and I didn't see the connection. That's why I asked.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 22, 2010)

I tried to stay out of this, mainly because I knew the site was corrupted without clicking on it and I did not want to deal with any static over my user name. Oh well...gotta testify.

I, too, was told by His Voice to stop with the self-satisfying and fantasy, not once, but twice...in the middle of it. LOL! With DH, His Spirit curling up into a tight, little ball within me. *sigh* 

Romans 12:1-2 fits perfectly if you understand we are called to deny our flesh and sacrifice (kill) it daily (death to self). Whatever the world deems right, do the opposite. Praise Him for the children who ask Our Father and wait for the answer.


----------



## Raqkie (Sep 22, 2010)

I see. Thank you for answering


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2010)

That was a sexual sin I'd overcome with God's help...  Don't even think twice about it.. that's why I didn't bother peruse too much of that site.. I saw "anal" and "masturbate" and I was outta there..  

When I rededicated back to God, my body became the Temple of the Holy Spirit, my job is to keep it clean.. Not only that, I believe that Marriage isn't an excuse for me to pervert sex.  I understand the "marriage bed is undefiled" Scripture to mean honoring God in the highest form.  Other married couples have to account for God for how they apply His Word to their private lives...I am only referencing my marriage.

Prudish? Nah... Wiser? Absolutely. 









Nymphe said:


> I, too, was told by His Voice to stop with the self-satisfying and fantasy, not once, but twice...in the middle of it. LOL! With DH, His Spirit curling up into a tight, little ball within me. *sigh*
> 
> Romans 12:1-2 fits perfectly if you understand we are called to deny our flesh and sacrifice (kill) it daily (death to self). Whatever the world deems right, do the opposite. Praise Him for the children who ask Our Father and wait for the answer.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> I tried to stay out of this, mainly because I knew the site was corrupted without clicking on it and
> 
> *I did not want to deal with any static over my user name*.
> 
> ...



  Sorry...  I didn't mean it.  I wasn't attacking you.  

You have a wonderful testimony.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> That was a sexual sin I'd overcome with God's help...  Don't even think twice about it.. that's why I didn't bother peruse too much of that site.. I saw "anal" and "masturbate" and I was outta there..
> 
> When I rededicated back to God, my body became the Temple of the Holy Spirit, my job is to keep it clean.. Not only that, I believe that Marriage isn't an excuse for me to pervert sex.  I understand the "marriage bed is undefiled" Scripture to mean honoring God in the highest form.  Other married couples have to account for God for how they apply His Word to their private lives...I am only referencing my marriage.
> 
> *Prudish? Nah... Wiser? Absolutely*.



Awesome Words to define a Godly Woman.    Because Laela, I don't believe any of us as Godly women are prudish.  As Women of God, we choose to embrace and preserve the sacredness and the beauty of love between a man and a woman, who are joined to one another in Marriage and in heart, body and soul. 

The world has so minimized the beauty of sex; it's a game, reckless recreation with absolutely no intent of embracing it's true gift and beauty that God has graced upon it.   

As you said, Prudish?  Nah... Wiser?  Absolutely!   

For it is the wise woman who allows her love to be discovered and appreciated as the Gift as God has intended it to be.   There's nothing about sex more beautiful ...

The most powerful words a woman can say to her husband.... 

_"Discover Me...."_


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 24, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I didn't click on the link b/c I thought they were discussing mutual masturbation (when a husband and wife are with one another in their marriage bed). I didn't want to read it b/c i need to keep my mind pure, which is hard enough some times
> 
> the things that i did read, stuff about the fears of engaged women, seemed reassuring. overall, i thought i would put the site in the back of my mind until i get married because i have a HUGE learning curve when it comes to sex and i would like a space to learn about stuff without it being borderline pornographic. i want to please my husband one day and i liked that the women seemed encouraging and excited about that rather than writing off sex as a necessary chore.
> 
> i don't know if masturbation is wrong if a husband and wife are separated for a few weeks and they call each other and talk...umm...special to each other to get their needs met from a distance. my pastor said masturbation, when one satisfies him or herself sexually outside of marriage or even within marriage b/c they don't feel like waiting for their partner to be in the mood is selfish. to be honest i don't know.  i just know i'm not allowed to do anything sexual until marriage and that includes masturbation or even reading some of the links on that website.


 *
Oh, I had the same question and I was laying down in my bed and I asked God, "God you tell me if this is right or not cause I just don't know." Then I went to sleep and about 2 minutes later, God told me, "Romans 12:1-2." Now, this was a time in my life where I would talk to God but not really have him talk back to me or at least I couldn't hear him like I do now. But what was so profound is that I got my answer quickly. Now, when he told me I didn't know that was the answer to my question I had asked him 2 minutes before falling asleep. I was thinking, "Why did God tell me Romans 12:1-2?" It hadn't clicked but the dream was so profound that I wanted to find out what scripture it was. I looke it up and I was like, "Whoa, I have my answer!" From that day on it didn't matter what anyone said because God told me himself.

The thing about God is that he's not like, "I never want you to have sex with your husband!" He just wants it to be holy also. I talk to the Holy Spirit about my marriage bed and he told me it was going to be so pure and holy. Frequently, I talk to him about how when my future husband sees me, he's going to be like, "Wow, baby!" And then God will laugh and I'll say, "Are you laughing at me?" And he'll say, "Yeah, I am laughing at you," or tell me I'm funny. That just shows that God is not uptight about that subject at all but again, he wants it to be holy.

And there will be times where I'm getting excited about my marriage bed and God will say, "Hold on," or 
"in my timing." Oh and God said that he will bless my marriage bed so you can ask God to bless your marriage bed in advance so you will just know what to do. He can put that inside of you and so you won't need to read any books and you know that anything God places within you is going to be holy.*


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 24, 2010)

Raqkie said:


> chicacanella
> 
> How do you connect Romans 12:1-2 to masturbation being a sin? Not trying to cause an argument but I just dont see the connection.


 *
Well, I answered your question on a second page. But I was wondering about it being a sin or not so I prayed to God about it and fell asleep.  A few minutes after I fell asleep God told me Romans 12:1-2. I didn't know the scripture but I was wondering why God told me that. So, I got up and looked in the bible and there was my answer. you can't get more specific than that. 

That's like you not knowing anything about the bible at all but just saying, "God, do you love me?" then you fall asleep and hearing him say, "John 3:16." That person is really wanting to know the truth and there is no way they can sincerely say it was coincidence when they don't even know the bible.

That was me a few years ago, I knew some things but there is no way I could of known that scripture. I have never actually even read the whole bible even now. Another experience was when I was praying about what he wanted me to do and God told me "Isaiah 61." So, you know me, I'm like, "What does this
scripture say?" I was shocked because God didn't talk to me like that back then. Now, he just tells me stuff off the fly but then it was like that. *


----------



## Thiends (Sep 25, 2010)

This thread is a tremendous blessing.  Shimmy and Chicanella are on the case!  God bless you women!  

As soon as I clicked on that site, my entire face contorted involuntarily in a frown; I was so repelled to the core of my being.  Then I read the thread on masturbation and could think only of how Satan comes as an angel of light.  I had to close the window because everything in me was shuddering in disgust.  I pray for forgiveness on behalf of the women who created that site because God's judgment upon those who lead his children astray is terrible.  I believe that some of the women behind that site are sincerely confused because they have conflated God's voice with the voice of their human nature encouraging them to indulge in sin.  We all face confusion at times, so I pray in advance for forgiveness for myself too, should I ever accidentally lead another astray while myself confused.  I pray that those who might come across that site are given discernment, so that they can reject the vile teachings there disguised as Christianity.  I pray that I am always led to listen to the spirit of discernment within me so that I can always be as repulsed by seductive lies as I was by that site.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Sep 25, 2010)

i feel really naive after reading some of the responses. i thought it was a decent site, then again i read the threads on engaged question and women's health problems which seemed fairly innocuous. i did read the thread on masturbation and for me God has already told me my body belongs to him and PURITY means abstaining from all sexual acts in thought and deed. i guess i didn't think if things would be different in marriage since i'm not yet married. 

if for no other reason i think the site is helpful b/c at least now i need to know what things to put out on the table during pre-marital counseling. some christians think some things that i think are gross are okay. i don't want my husband wanting to do something that is both painful and humiliating to me. shoot, i done waited all my life to have a sex life and when i finally have one i want to enjoy it!


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 25, 2010)

Thiends said:


> This thread is a tremendous blessing.  Shimmy and Chicanella are on the case!  God bless you women!
> 
> As soon as I clicked on that site, my entire face contorted involuntarily in a frown; I was so repelled to the core of my being.  Then I read the thread on masturbation and could think only of how Satan comes as an angel of light.  I had to close the window because everything in me was shuddering in disgust.  I pray for forgiveness on behalf of the women who created that site because God's judgment upon those who lead his children astray is terrible.  I believe that some of the women behind that site are sincerely confused because they have conflated God's voice with the voice of their human nature encouraging them to indulge in sin.  We all face confusion at times, so I pray in advance for forgiveness for myself too, should I ever accidentally lead another astray while myself confused.  I pray that those who might come across that site are given discernment, so that they can reject the vile teachings there disguised as Christianity.  I pray that I am always led to listen to the spirit of discernment within me so that I can always be as repulsed by seductive lies as I was by that site.


*

I had the same reaction. I was trying to scan through it but I was getting dizzy and my eyes were acting all funny like I was light-headed or something. Then I felt the repulsion like I wanted to vomit. When I was a younger Christian or babe, I used to go to man or the church and just believe everything they told me because I thought they were right. But after going through some experiences with the church, I'm just like, "I need to hear God for myself on this." But anyway, the Holy Spirit told me last night as I was thinking about going back to the site to inform some people about the evilness of the act to, "Leave it alone." So, prayer is a good way or when I get some money I believe it's important enough for me to put up a counter website.*


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 25, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> i feel really naive after reading some of the responses. i thought it was a decent site, then again i read the threads on engaged question and women's health problems which seemed fairly innocuous. i did read the thread on masturbation and for me God has already told me my body belongs to him and PURITY means abstaining from all sexual acts in thought and deed. i guess i didn't think if things would be different in marriage since i'm not yet married.
> 
> if for no other reason i think the site is helpful b/c at least now i need to know what things to put out on the table during pre-marital counseling. some christians think some things that i think are gross are okay. i don't want my husband wanting to do something that is both painful and humiliating to me. shoot, i done waited all my life to have a sex life and when i finally have one i want to enjoy it!


 
*Hey Lovelynapps26, I'm going to pm' you.*


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Sep 27, 2010)

This question is kind of tied to the Question the op presented.  What about Lingerie showers right before you get married, are they ungodly?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2010)

Do_Si_Dos said:


> This question is kind of tied to the Question the op presented.  What about Lingerie showers right before you get married, are they ungodly?



  Good Question...

As long as the 'Bride to be' doesn't model them for her 'Hubbie to be'.  

Most women hide their new lingerie as they hide their wedding gowns until she walks down the aisle.   If only some women would treat their bodies / sexuality the same.... to 'hide' it until the Wedding Night.  

Even in 'stricter societies and in the Bible days, the future 'Brides' were groomed 'before' their wedding day / night, with oils, fragrance, and I'm sure there were beautiful veils to cover her for the wedding night. 

I'll take gowns over a set of cookware any day.   

I have several of these from my friend from India. The Brides are given a 'trouseau' of everything she'll need to be beautiful for her husband.


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Sep 27, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Good Question...
> 
> As long as the 'Bride to be' doesn't model them for her 'Hubbie to be'.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Shimmie!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Sep 27, 2010)

Do_Si_Dos said:


> This question is kind of tied to the Question the op presented.  What about Lingerie showers right before you get married, are they ungodly?


 
i sure hope not. i have a friend who was really touchy/nervous about the issue of sex and her BFF sent out a note before her wedding shower basically saying not to get lingerie b/c it would embarrass her. i thought it was kind of strange because what's the point of being shy about lingerie when your hubby will see you in your birthday suit anyway. i've already told my girlfriends that they are more than welcome to buy me lingerie for my shower (when the time is appropriate). i have quite a few over sized tees, raggedy (yet comfy) PJs and sweats i've collected since college that i sleep in. i feel like i need a whole new night time wardrobe when i get married. one pastor (Medina Pullings' husband) went so far as to throw out her granny PJs because he got tired of her wearing them to bed, especially since she had the financial means to get more sensual apparel. after marriage, however, i feel like only i or my hubby should be buying me intimate apparel. it's one thing when you don't have a sex life. afterwards, i think what takes place in that room should be sacred and not discussed in detail with anyone (unless a counselor or medical doctor is needed to intervene).  my two cents


----------

